# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  7mm 162 gn amax bullets

## Nathan F

Anyone got any they want to sell please PM me

----------


## craigc

@Nathan F

Some on  trademe now.

----------


## Nathan F

Thanks I picked up 500 on here I while back

----------


## William

How you going Nate, It's been a while.  What have you got to trade for them in 7mm? I think I have around 190ish I bought to develop a load for my RM I haven't really got started with it yet so If I can get something of a similar weight for putting down tahr I can trade them. or what ever they are worth atm, OR 154gr SSt 7mm is what I had before

----------


## William

I just saw how old this post was haha, I suppose you have found some by now

----------


## keengunNic

> I just saw how old this post was haha, I suppose you have found some by now


 @William if you want to sell them ill be keen,  i dont really have anything i can trade though :Sad:  my 7mm08 loves them but deer dont and im almost out. If Nathan F is sorted or isnt interested, i certainly am. Cheers  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Slug

I've got a one unopened box of 154gr SST if interested in swapping.

----------


## Ranal

Whats the price on a box of Amax? I might have a full box somewhere.

----------


## keengunNic

> Whats the price on a box of Amax? I might have a full box somewhere.


$100. If you want to see potiental extortionate prices trade me is your spot. If you want to sell them im keen mate. Cheers

----------


## William

I think a dollar a pop is fair probably, I think I have 175 but ill have to count the opened box if you're keen

----------


## Pop Shot

> I think a dollar a pop is fair probably, I think I have 175 but ill have to count the opened box if you're keen


I am if @keengunNic isn't.

----------


## Nathan F

> How you going Nate, It's been a while.  What have you got to trade for them in 7mm? I think I have around 190ish I bought to develop a load for my RM I haven't really got started with it yet so If I can get something of a similar weight for putting down tahr I can trade them. or what ever they are worth atm, OR 154gr SSt 7mm is what I had before


Sorry just seen this . Is this the same William that we took up Arthurs pass for a deer that time ? As for Amaxs im sorted have rougly 1000

----------


## William

Yeah man, it's the same, when I was very green indeed back then. Learnt a lot off you two and still really appreciate it.
What have you been using your A-Max for? target work?

----------


## Nathan F

> Yeah man, it's the same, when I was very green indeed back then. Learnt a lot off you two and still really appreciate it.
> What have you been using your A-Max for? target work?


cool good one. Using the amax in the 7mm rem mag for deer . Great bullet

----------

